
You Don't Need JQuery - gotchange
https://github.com/oneuijs/You-Dont-Need-jQuery
======
shdon
While I agree that jQuery is often overused and not needed for basic DOM
manipulation, what this document succeeds at most is reminding me just how
useful the library actually is.

    
    
        [].slice.call(document.querySelectorAll(selector) || []);
    

is not exactly intuitive and an awful lot of typing. That goes for quite a few
of the examples given. Anybody who needs to do those things frequently ends up
writing wrapper functions and basically reimplementing jQuery.

Then there is the convenience and power of the monad syntax. Also that jQuery
allows you to manipulate all elements matching a selector in a single
statement, just as if it was a single element. And last, but certainly not
least, the fact that it abstracts away quite a few incompatibilities and
implementation details (classList is not always available, textContent behaves
differently, etc.

No, you don't _need_ jQuery, but it does make life an awful lot easier.

